# Good movies you've seen recently



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Saints & Soldiers
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0373283/

Hotel Rwanda
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0395169/


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

I saw Hotel Rwanda at the video store the other day and I wanted to get it but I was feeling a little anxious and thought that it may be too heavy duty to watch in the state that I was in.

Is the violence over the top?

I'd probably get to worked up emotionally watching the killings, especially of children. When I watch the news at night and there's a story on a murdered child it gets to much for me. I sit there trying to fight back the tears. I still want to watch the movie but I may have to wait a while.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

The voilence isn't that over the top. You see lots of dead bodies. You don't see any children getting killed but you see corpses.

It is rated M so it's obviously not too hardcore.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

The last decent movie I saw was the machninst and at the cinema the film red eye, which was kind of average though not too bad, kind of good airplane hostage type thiller. I also got fear and loathing in las vegas on dvd not long ago.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

I originally replied with my favorite movies though they were not new releases. But Reticent informed me that my reply was "dumb" because he did ask for my favorites, I therefore deleted it to his satisfaction.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory










It's lovely...


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

"we can't stop here...this is bat country"
"beeeautiful fucking tits"

i LOVE fear and loathing in las vegas. so funny!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

haha yeh fear and loathing is great


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

haha yeh fear and loathing is great

OMMMMMMMMMMGGGG ACICCDENTAL DOUBLE POST


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sin City. Micky Rouke is great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

*Birth*










*Elephant*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ones i saw as a kid but barely remembered so i bought the dvd's recently and cried like a baby at the end of them they are so good. this is coming from someone who laughed at the end of titanic. i NEVER cry at the end of movies and im damn proud of that.








starman








enemy mine


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Thumbsucker

Strange concept. Good movie.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

SillyPutty said:


> I originally replied with my favorite movies though they were not new releases. But Reticent informed me that my reply was "dumb" because he did ask for my favorites, I therefore deleted it to his satisfaction.


The title of the post is "good movies you've seen recently" not "Post a huge list of your favourite movies here."

Learn to read.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

What the heck is your problem ass?

I didn't post a huge list. I listed 5 of my favorite movies which I obviously think are "good" and being that they are my favorites I have seen them "recently".

If responding appropriately to posts on this board is that important to you, you're spending to much time here, GET A LIFE!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Play nicely children.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Seeing as you get so upset over someone over the internet, it seems you need to get a life.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Last chance. Pack it in for christs sake.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice comeback Ret.

Sorry Martin, that's it I'm done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Getting back on track...

Good movies i've seen recently:

The station agent(thanks to littlecrocodile for the recommendation)

Wings of desire

American Splendor

Drugstore Cowboy

The believer


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Strongly recommended


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I saw corpse bride a few days ago, good move though not as good as nightmare before christmass.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Getting back on track...
> 
> The station agent(thanks to littlecrocodile for the recommendation)


love that one! it's just a really good show...all around.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Last chance. Pack it in for christs sake.


  No capital C? :twisted:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh my god, why wasn't I informed of a new Tim Burton film? Please don't tell me this is a wind-up? I absolutely adored A Nightmare Before Christmas...

No Mr Mole, it's not deliberate !


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

I saw Corpse Bride also and also agree with Falling Free, good but not as good as Nightmare was.

I just watched Sin City also, now that was absolutely amazing, but I think it helps to be a fan of comics. Oh and watch past the first story with Bruce Willis, the acting in that (who the heck was it who played Bruce Willis' partner?) was bordering on horrendous at times. Minus that first part it has quick moved up to one of my all-time favorite movies.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, Sin City was excellent. Micky Rouke's character was the best part of it I reckon.

The Ring 2, is the biggest pile of kak I've seen in a while.

Oh, and I watched 'The Jacket' the other night. I think it was OK, but I was too pissed to concentrate much.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

It reminded me of the game Max Payne...very atmospheric.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

That's a coincidence. I recently just played through Max Payne again. It seemed better a few years ago, but it was still good. The guy overuses his metaphors, however.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

"Crash" with Don Cheadle is one of the BEST movies I've seen in a long, long time.










Hotel Rwanda, also with Cheadle, was good, and I watched that sort of recently.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

got this the other day in the 4.99 bin @ walmart ( yes i know im a hipocrite, shutup :x )

i was a little worried that i wasted my money after the purchase. yes i saw it as a tween and loved it, but that was a long time ago.. and i forgot pretty much the entire plot. plus i have a very hard time nowdays watching movies that have no substance or moral that i can identify with. all i remember about this one is that its a teen movie with swearing and a crowd surfing giant penis. a pretty good indication that its probably stupid and will leave my senses feeling violated and my time wasted. it may seem silly, but i feel like im on a search for something, and lately im getting really hot and the pace has quickened. i dont have time for bullsh!t anymore. i actually thought, this movie most definately says nothing about Gaia (mother earth).. yea i know it sounds silly. then i said F__K it, and watched. at first it was everything i remembered. cursing, wanking, lame teen movie themes, a goth girl with candy cane socks, lame parents, a satanic principal... typical. but toward the middle i realized that it definately had my attention, and at the ending OMG... the main character give a speech with lo... do my ears decieve??? a Gaia reference?? :shock:

quote from the end of the film ~

"Listen, we're all worried. We're all in pain. That just comes with having eyes, with having ears. But just remember one thing. It can't get any worse, it can only get better. I mean high school is the bottom. Being a teenager sucks. But that's the point. Surviving it is the whole point. Quitting is not going to make you strong, living will. Hang on, and hang in there. You know, I know all about the hating and the sneering, I'm a member of the Why-Bother generation myself. But why did I bother to come out here tonight, and why did you? I mean, it's time. It begins with us. Not with politicians, the experts, or the teachers -- but with us. With you, with me -- the ones who need it most. I believe with everything that is in me, the whole world is longing for a healing. Even the trees, the earth itself are crying out for it. You hear it every where.The same kind of healing I desperately needed, and finally feel it again, with you."


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

forgot, I also saw this recently:

http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony/mons ... rahim.html

Monsieur Ibrahim, with Omar Sharif-- very good movie!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Just saw "Capote" -- I actually got out tonight!

Brilliant. The film is a character study of Truman Capote during the time he writes "In Cold Blood" .... brilliant acting. If Phillip Seymour Hoffman doesn't walk off with a bunch of accolades for this, I give up. One of my favorite actors these days.

Brilliant. The whole cast of actors. The tone. The relationship between Harper Lee (Capote's friend), Jack Dunphy (Bruce Greenwood -- highly underrrated and gorgeous, Capote's lover) ... everyone. Script, editing, directing. Capote was really a manipulative son of a bitch!

8 out of 10, and that's a helluva lot better than 90% of the flics I've seen in I don't know when.

Oh, very much enjoyed "March of the Penguins" though. A while back -- this summer. I think I've gone to 4 films this year. Rented the rest. Very disappointing.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> In 1845, President Andrew Jackson's pet parrot was removed from his funeral for swearing.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
Sorry, I digress from the topic.
Oooo I'm having fun tongiht.

Also recently saw "Good Night and Good Luck" ... I recommend it, but I give it about a 6 out of 10. A tad thin, but an interesting work. REnt it, don't pay good money. I can't believe a movie ticket is now Ten BUCKS. That is outrageous. I can wait and rent three movies for that.... and keep them for 5 days!

It's a goddamned conspiracy! Even matinees aren't cheap. :evil:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

I watched "Spinal Tap" for like the 10th time last night.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

> I watched "Spinal Tap" for like the 10th time last night.


Wock and Woll!!!

I noticed somewhere in one of your post you made reference to the 'goes to 11' line in the movie and it made me laugh. I love this movie. I haven't seen it years. I'll have to get it for the weekend.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Milan said:


> > I watched "Spinal Tap" for like the 10th time last night.
> 
> 
> Wock and Woll!!!
> ...


Someone got the 'goes to 11' reference!!!! Thank you, Milan! Hey, remember their song 'Sex Farm Woman'? 
"Plowing through your beanfield,
Poking at your hay" :lol: :lol: :lol: Or their albums 'Intravenous De Milo' and 'Break Like the Wind'!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

*The Tracker
*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0212132/
http://www.impawards.com/2002/posters/tracker.jpg


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

Jar Head. Not a great war movie, but still a solid movie. Pretty cinematography of the burning oil fields. Check it out.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i just got this dvd in the 4.99 dump bin in walmart.


















im not sure what i make of this one. dont know if i liked it or not. the story was a bit weak, and there were way too many parts that were just too sad or gross to stomach. i actually have no idea what happened at the end because i was just too nausiated to continue watching. i know that means i should have put this review in the bad movie thread but in all honesty the movie itself isnt half bad. they did a great job setting the scene, the cinemetography was great and the characters were good as well. they also did a great job making the rats 'real', complete with turds everywhere and i swear i could even smell them. not for the weak of stomach or anyone who cant handle rats. rats dont scare me or make me nausious, but 3/4 of the way through i just couldnt take anymore. :?

heres a pretty good review of the movie. http://www.filmrot.com/articles/reviews/004113.php


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Broken Flowers

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0412019/


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

'FACTORUM'

matt dillion plays charles buckowski,and the film is very dark but the man himself wrote some wonderful stuff


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

equilibrium


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Saw 'The Machinist' last night. Weird, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

The Constant Gardener. Really enjoyed it, but then I'm a BIG Ralph Fiennes admirer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

I second equilibrium!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

*A Very Long Engagement*










*Downfall*


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah! downfall. I really want to see that.

Need to get some money


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> *Downfall*


The best Hitler Documentary ever (which I saw sort of recently):

*Blind Spot: Hitler's Secretary*


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

*The Life Aquatic*-- surprisingly good!


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Browsing through the vid store yesterday I picked up 'Batman Begins' and remembered someone on this board mentioning that it wasn't a bad flick. Wasn't in a fussy mood and figured I could watch it with my 5 year old. Wow - I was unexpectedly entertained. I really enjoyed the film. Would have been better on the big screen. The parts where people were freaking out after been sprayed with the psycho gas was a bit disconcerting, reminded me of my own panic attacks. I'll give it a 6.7/10. And it really shouldn't be watched by 5 yo's; should have payed attention to the rating....father very naughty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Batman Begins was greatness indeed. If I were a woman, i'd marry Christian Bale in a heartbeat. He is the best actor in Hollywood. Your son probably thinks you are the best dad in the world, milan. My dad took me to see "Batman Returns" when I was around your son's age, and I was mesmerized.

I saw "Boys don't cry" the other night and I was extremely disturbed by that movie. The scary thing is that Hillary Swank looked more like a boy than I do. I always have thought of her as a fairly attractive woman, but my image of her has definetly changed after seeing that movie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Pure Narcotic said:


> The scary thing is that Hillary Swank looked more like a boy than I do.


::cackling::


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

http://www.smithappens.com/video_celebrityjeopardy8.php


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Swing, You Sinners!

Short animated cartoon from 1930.

You can download it here: http://www.animationarchive.org/2005/11/filmography-swing-you-sinners.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Put me down for *The Station Agent*

Also, *Dogville*. Nicole Kidman's face and all of the little film festival award icons on the front had me grab it, but _what_ a story. Mind you, it is three hours long, but I watched over the course of two days to really absorb the plot and the message. Quite powerful.

Oh, and *Dr. Strangelove: Or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb* "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here, this is the War Room!" Ah yes...


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

Surprisingly good action thriller.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I refuse to pump any more money into the Tom Cruise empire. Of course I said that about J.Lo too and my mom made me rent Monster-In-Law the other night. That was a funny ass movie. I was very surprised. Boys Don't Cry is one of my all-time favorite movies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

I am not fond of the Tom Cruise empire either(Top Gun and Interview with the vampire are 2 exceptions), but this movie was a real surprise. I am definetly becoming fond of the Jamie Foxx empire. His performances in "Ray" as well as "Jarhead" were astounding. Boy's dont Cry, dude, that was even too disturbing for my tastes, and this is coming from a guy who used to love serial killer movies. Peter Sarsgaard, the guy who played the sociopathic grungy looking guy, is a brilliant actor and definetly deserves more recognition for his work.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Just saw *Tim Burton's Corpse Bride.* Beautifully executed work, and full of fun puns I found absolutely hilarious. Really enjoyed it. A cast of outrageous characters, musical numbers I hadn't expected. Just had fun with it. Have to rerent "Nightmare Before Christmas" can't believe that was back in the 1993 or something?

Also, I wish I'd seen Collateral on the big screen. I was amazingly surprised by it. Wish I hadn't just rented it, it would have been powerful in a theatre. I love Jamie Foxx best.... thought he was far better than Cruise (though he was decent), then to compare Foxx's Collateral performace to "Ray" ... well, I was floored. Foxx is a terrific actor.

Also am pissed at Cruise, LOL. Problem with Collateral is I lost my "willing suspension of disbelief" somewhere along there, and by the end I was :roll: But it was a worthwhile wild ride, especially due to the special FX and Foxx.

I was amazed he has a degree in Classical Music/piano. Sure helped when he could actually play Ray's music! Pick-ups, intros. Very impressive. And the story of young Ray was very touching.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

I just got War of the worlds via netflix and I am bit skeptical since it only got a 6.9 rating on IMDB. I've decided to go for more simple films, compared to the independent/pseduo intellectual films i've been watching lately.

Dreamer, did you know that Jamie Foxx's real name is Eric Bishop? I wonder how many hollywood stars have changed their names. There was a big article on Jamie Foxx last year during the oscar's documenting his life story. He was raised by his grandmother in a ghetto town here in Dallas. I guess he had it real rough.

Anyone see The Terminal? Sort of a feel good movie, but it was a bit too unrealistic and the ending was horrible.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Devil's Rejects


----------



## Starfish (Dec 16, 2005)

I rented the movie "Easy" this weekend.

One of best movies I have watched in a while. I am really thinking about buying it.

I also rediscovered a little gem of a film for car people. It is called "Climb Dance" and is a short documentary of Ari Vatanen's 1988 record breaking run of Pikes Peak. Its is just over 5 minutes long and is some of the best automotive footage ever taken.
The low quality version really does not do it justice so here is a High quality 66MBversion.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I watched 'Crash' last night, the one with Don Cheadle in it, and it's absolutely fantastic. I also saw 'Around the Bend' with Christopher Walken and Michael Caine, and that's pretty decent too.


----------



## The Follower (May 1, 2005)

Just watched "Munich."

I am going to kill myself now. That is how horrible this movie truly was. I am about to go postal, because I will not get those 3 hours of my life back. Steven Spielberg has gone senile. He needs to check into a retirement home b/c his mind is rotting away, and it is causing him to make GARBAGE like this.

Seriously, if anyone wants to see this movie then they better bring a gun with them so that they can put themselves out of their misery instead of having to endure watching the rest of the film.

And I am not a jew or a palestenian. I am actually an easy going movie guy who has lost all faith in film after seeing this movie


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

I saw WOLF CREEK last night and it was TERRIBLE, I repeat TERRIBLE. I advise that none of you go see this movie because its that awful.

I also recently saw Kingdom of Heaven which was a pretty good movie, I would recommend seeing that.


----------



## HopeFloats (Dec 22, 2005)

do not go see "rumor has it"....ugh the parts that were supposed to be funny werent and the silence in the movie theatre was almost embarassing lol


----------



## The Follower (May 1, 2005)

Saw "Brokeback mountain." A great movie for people who can get over the "gay cowboy" cliche. I think it will win best movie in the oscars, no doubt.


----------

